# No. of copies of Form 14653



## wdg (Apr 15, 2017)

In the Specific Instructions for the Streamlined Foreign Offshore Procedures it says regarding Form 14653: "You must submit the original signed statement and you must attach copies of the statement to each tax return and information return being submitted through these procedures." 

I have about 9 returns + information returns in total I am submitting for the 3 years. So does this mean I should print out 9 copies of Form 14653? Form 14653 is three pages long itself, so that seems kind of excessive....


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Submitting an excess of paper will never get you in trouble by itself. If that's what they ask for, I'd give it to them. I suppose it's considered "full employment insurance."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## wdg (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks again Bev


----------



## Madison1980 (Jan 12, 2017)

Well, I agree - a real waste of paper, and I am planning to put the late returns in one envelope so they will be getting lots of it. 

Another question: I know this shouldn't be hard........but can't think what to write for specific reasons why I didn't fill out FBARS, or 1040's. 

I didn't know is the simple answer and the truth. I didn't think I earned enough - actually I thought since I was paying in UK, I didnt' have to pay in USA. I don't because I don't make enough, but I never thought you'd have to pay in two places. As for FBARS, just had no idea.

But what do they want. Just that........I didn't know that I was responsible to file tax returns and FBARS. 

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't overthink this one. You want to go with the truth - and keep it simple. You didn't know or you didn't realize. End of discussion. If they have a problem with that, they'll be in touch. But as long as you owe little or nothing, they aren't likely to come back on you about it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Madison1980 (Jan 12, 2017)

Ok, I digitally signed it, because thought I could send it electronically, but can't see how I do that. So I guess I will print it off and send it with all my returns. Not sure why I digitally signed it though. Maybe I should email it. I feel like I'm failing at the last hurdle. 

I kept it very simple. As you said. I did not mention where the money came from - it's not much and I have lived here for 20+ years. 

Bev, again, thanks. I can see the light............


----------

